# Officer Tim Huffman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*

*Tim Huffman*

Arizona Department of Public Safety, Arizona

End of Watch: Monday, May 6, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 5/6/2013
*Weapon:* Automobile; Commercial
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Officer Tim Huffman was killed his patrol car was struck by a tractor-trailer on I-8 near Dateland, Arizona, at approximately 5:00 pm.

He and other officers were attempting to shutdown a lane of traffic while investigating an earlier accident. Officer Huffman was sitting in his patrol car writing a report as another officer attempted to shut down a lane of traffic to clear a lane for fire department vehicles. The tractor trailer failed to yield the officer who was waving traffic over and struck the back of Officer Huffman's patrol car at full speed, pushing it into two other patrol cars, fire department vehicle and civilian vehicle.

Officer Huffman succumbed to his injuries at the scene.

Officer Huffman had served with the Arizona Department of Public Safety for 14 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Robert Halliday
Arizona Department of Public Safety
2102 W Encanto Boulevard
Phoenix, AZ 85009

Phone: (602) 223-2000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21782-officer-tim-huffman#ixzz2SbObTmVJ


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Huffman.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

Tragic. RIP

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Huffman


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP


----------

